

Ballmer says Microsoft at work to rival iPad - ThomPete
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-20012123-56.html

======
jim_h
Microsoft, bring life back to the Courier and I'll be a customer.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Courier>

